# whos youre bunny lover!!!!!!!



## himmiechick (Jun 15, 2010)

I am Marshal and heres my bunny lover Marshal+Lilly=LOVE.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 15, 2010)

greetings - i iz roxy - dis me in avatar. i iz on me second husbun. he is black otter rex like me. he iz called hartley. dis was also name of me first husbun. me hoomins is having problems wiv names but it is making it easy to remember.:big wink:


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey there Roxy I just saw your reply on I is lonely poor poor Ruby!!!!


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

Dis is hopper.My dad says i not old enough to hav a buny lover.I a month old!Is dat old enough???


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 15, 2010)

dear hopper - you iz too young to be getting a bunluv - dis cos hoomins is not always knowing if you iz a boy or girl. your dad is been sensible. dis good thing in hoomins


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

But I am a girl.I gues he is just twying to help me:/


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 15, 2010)

i iz seeing now! i iz only asking cos der has been lots of bunnies dat is not what der hoomins iz thinking dey is.:biggrin: dey iz buying cute pink stuff den bunny turns out to be a boy:big wink: hoomins is not realising how complicated bunnies iz!!! you is still young to be carrying on wiv gentlemen - it not respecktible for young lady bunny. you iz waiting until you iz older den you can choose spiffy husbun - like wat i did:wink


----------



## Yield (Jun 15, 2010)

hewwo mawshall!
I iz sowawa
and my bunny wuver
iz
sabriew!
i iz a mini-wex mix and he iz a wiwac dutch!


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope hes wight and i am a girl.i pwetty sure he is but some peopl say wrong tings and dont kno it!lol


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 16, 2010)

Trust him it will be all fine


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 18, 2010)

What iz wup Sawew sorry don't know how to spell ur name yet. Glad to see you in the chwat!!!!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## sparney (Jul 28, 2010)

I LOVE FLUFFBALL!

she is a beautiful lionhead who is whute wiv dak bwon spottys all over. she is mummys cousins doe. i loves here


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 28, 2010)

dis is cute - we iz hopin dat you is posting pic of you and fluffball

luv roxy


----------



## sparney (Nov 8, 2010)

we actually havent got a pic of me and herr togever. =(


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi my name iz Sweetie n my bunny wover iz Pwince. I wuv him so much!


----------



## bettanip (Nov 11, 2010)

My long hair hide my cute face! I need to cut my hair, anyone volunteer to cut it for me?


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mommy for sure. She fusses me whenever I come up to her, except when I try to make her stop cleaning my hutch and fuss me instead on cold days. And she smells sooo nice!


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh that was me, the little Guy. xx


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 6, 2010)

'The Grey Top" (bunny Mom's Dad). He wakes up really early like me, and always makes sure I'm fine. He talks gently to me and tells me I'm gorgeous. He even sings a little song just for me. I show him I love him too by making sure to check him out fully and greet him when he comes into a room or to talk to me in my cage. Real men love rabbits!

Ebony x


----------

